
Why Is College So Expensive If Professors Are Paid So Little? - Futurebot
http://www.thenation.com/article/why-is-college-so-expensive-if-professors-are-paid-so-little/
======
devopsproject
"Administrators"

------
m0llusk
Baumol's Cost Disease: this phenomenon is very well understood and documented
with great accuracy

